# Curious about Piranhas



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

So we will soon have an empty 36 gallon tank. He has been wanting piranhas for a long time. We know we cant have alot of them, but would 2 work in a 36 gallon? Or can you only keep one because they may attack each other?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't think 36 gallons is big enough for even one....they get pretty large.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

darn....


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

here is some information I found on piranhas via google search The Red Belly Piranha - Pictures, Information And Forum


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I kept 3 red bellies in a 40gl tall back in the early 80's and they did very well. Ive posted on here before about them.
They will outgrow the tank, but it may take at least a couple years... So you may be able to deal with that later.


----------



## lefty31 (Jul 19, 2010)

Piranha Species Information

If you're looking at piranhas keep in mind there are MANY piranha species. Some can be kept as one and have more of the "piranha" mentality. Red bellies are usually skiddish according to many owners standards.


----------



## Eccruz (Feb 18, 2012)

I also had piranhas in the '80s and was fortunate to have bred them in shallow ponds. Having a small tank for a fish that can grow to six or more inches is possible with proper feeding and frequent water changes. Having more than one fish in your tank is okay but any more will prove impractical in the long run.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

You'll definetly need a bigger tank as they get quite large and they are pack hunters so they prefer a group


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You will also need to check your state laws as they are fast becoming illegal to own.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

susankat said:


> You will also need to check your state laws as they are fast becoming illegal to own.


who cares if their illegal as long as it doesn't harm the enivornment, it's not like the police are going to show up to see if you have pirahanas! Just my opinion and i'll probably be flogged for it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about police, it would almost make it impossible to get them. Even shipping from out of state will cost the sellers a lot and many won't do it. So check first on legality then check into getting them.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

fishman81 said:


> who cares if their illegal as long as it doesn't harm the enivornment, it's not like the police are going to show up to see if you have pirahanas! Just my opinion and i'll probably be flogged for it.


everyone should care if they are illegal..there is a reason they become illegal..some owner.( not all ) when their fish get to big release in the natural rivers and lakes..would you want your child swiiming in waters with potential pirahanas in there..i would'nt.. like susan said check your local laws.

Rick


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> everyone should care if they are illegal..there is a reason they become illegal..some owner.( not all ) when their fish get to big release in the natural rivers and lakes..would you want your child swiiming in waters with potential pirahanas in there..i would'nt.. like susan said check your local laws.
> 
> Rick


that's called being irresponsible, i wouldn't throw a candy wrapper in a local stream let alone a piranah! don't buy something you can't take care of.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

fishman81 said:


> that's called being irresponsible, i wouldn't throw a candy wrapper in a local stream let alone a piranah! don't buy something you can't take care of.


You might be a responsible, but you don't know how many irresponsible people there are out there, I wouldn't advise anyone to break the law that can cost them plenty in the long run, just as I wouldn't advise anyone to go out and drink and drive.

That would be irresponsible of me to do that. Just as it would be irresponsible of you to advise them to go ahead and get the fish even if its illegal.

Check those laws, if you want to risk it, go for it, but it would be against my advice.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Back in the early 90s I traveled to a state that sold them and purchased 3, lost 1 on way home, put two in a 29gallon where they lived for about three years reached about 10 inchs, died when I was on a vacation during winter months and had a power failure at home. They were very interesting to keep. They can be dangerous to have around if you have small children or cats that might dangle a finger or paw in tank, they will attack and can do alot of damage with 1 bite. Then thats when the police come in and things get real messy. Check for your local laws theres reasons why they are illegal in some areas.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

susankat said:


> You might be a responsible, but you don't know how many irresponsible people there are out there, I wouldn't advise anyone to break the law that can cost them plenty in the long run, just as I wouldn't advise anyone to go out and drink and drive.
> 
> That would be irresponsible of me to do that. Just as it would be irresponsible of you to advise them to go ahead and get the fish even if its illegal.
> 
> Check those laws, if you want to risk it, go for it, but it would be against my advice.


*i/a* ive seen people dumping their pets into rivers and lakes..at first i could'nt believe they were actually doing it. like susan said if you want to go ahead but its against my advise also.

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

fishman81 said:


> that's called being irresponsible, i wouldn't throw a candy wrapper in a local stream let alone a piranah! don't buy something you can't take care of.


you just made my point..OP has a 36 gallon tank..think he's going to be able to take care of them for very long..and then where they going to end up..no one knows.

Rick


----------



## Vitamin T (Feb 29, 2012)

You will need a larger tank. 
They are very beautiful fish but they prefer low lighting and live food. I feed mine frozen bloodworms most of the time. I got him when he was just a fry. Now he is about 8". Mine will eat everything including pacus twice his size! I would recommend geting 4 fry in a 125 gal to start. Tankmates? I could use some help myself. Mr. Bites even eats plecostomus left and right! They are extemely hardy though. Good luck.


----------



## c_granger21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Alright... I found this forum on accident. And I saw this thread and had to make an account. A common redbelly is going to get around 12"..... give or take a couple.. so as for depth on the aquarium.... 18". And in a small tank like that I dont think it is wise to get a pygo type piranha... there are many many different types of piranhas... and some stay smaller. Visit aquascape.com and check out sanchezi piranhas those stay smaller and are fairly priced and they will ship to any legal state.. A sanchezi piranha will live in that tank for life.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

But the OP still needs to find out if its legal to own in his state before wasting time of the sellers.


----------



## c_granger21 (Mar 26, 2012)

yes that takes about.... 2 seconds.. in google to find if they are illegal or not.


----------



## c_granger21 (Mar 26, 2012)

and that will be one of the first questions they ask you at aquascape....


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

You pretty much have to drive them home yourself if you want to bypass the laws. I lived near the Mexico border and when I went down there I was able to find small juveniles in some shops on some occasions. They're not that great to keep since they're volatile, they'll turn on a weak member overnight and kept healthy they live quite a while for a fish. People usually get tired of them if they only have them for name recognition. All they are is big tetras with teeth, shy fish most of the time. Their only plus for aquariums is that they're brightly red and very hardy compared to small tetras. There are far more 'impressive' fish to keep if you're looking for a monster, such as the snakehead. Those fish would have piranhas for breakfast. Also, the silly thing with that is that last time I checked, they were still legal to keep in aquariums in this state while piranhas were not. Piranhas have no chance in the wild here, while snakeheads have been an invasive species problem for years. I'm not convinced any of these laws are driven by environmental concerns. Something smells fishy.


----------



## DevyD (Mar 25, 2012)

They are amazing,and beautiful fish...we have three red-bellies, ranging from 6"-9" and a piraya which i can hand feed around 10" in a 72g...but they are being upgraded to a 240g (pick it up on wednesday )  They will outgrow a 36g easily...


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

there legal in the UK. my boyfriend had 6 red bellies, he said they were pretty boring untill you fed them goldfish then they went crazy!! he also managed to breed them loads of times with out meaning too!


----------

